
Automatically Create a Bit.ly URL for WordPress Posts - phpcmsframework
http://www.phpcmsframework.com/2015/09/automatically-create-bitly-url-for.html
======
jeffmould
Curious how this is different, or what the advantage is to use this, than
using something like the Yoast bit.ly plugin?

